# May be buying new GMC/Chevy....Have a few questions



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Looking to sell my 2004 GMC 2500HD REGULAR cab.

Has a 9.2 BOSS V and BOSS power hitch spreader.

Truck has 38,XXX miles (yes THAT low!)

Trying to decide on either a 2014 or 2015 GMC or Chevy 2500HD REGULAR cab.

I'm really upset that the new HD's don't come with the new EcoTec direct injection engines. I thought the '15's would finally see the 6.2 420hp.

So that being said, I don't feel like waiting another 1-2 years for this engine to trickle UP to the HD's.

What exactly is the difference between the 14's and 15's???

And can anyone confirm that you can get the following on the WT package:

REMOTE START
BLUETOOTH PHONE
POWER HEATED MIRRORS
HEATED REAR WINDOW

Or do I have to move up a trim level to get these?

Any thoughts on the 3.73 vs 4.10's??? I have the 4L80 currently which has 4.10's but the 1st and Reverse aren't as low as the 6L90's. Just concerned of reverse speed on a big parking lot with 4.10's and the LOW Reverse gearing of the 6L90. I've driven my Fathers Duramax/Allison and Reverse was VERY low even with 3.73's. Feels like its really tach'ing up on long reverse runs.

And what is it with dealers only carrying REGULAR cab pickups in the color WHITE!?!? :crying:

I want a 2500HD REGULAR CAB, Maroon with the above options.


Any thoughts on whether to trade in the current truck (with or w/o plow and spreader), sell it privately (with or w/o plow and spreader)? I would likely get a new plow/spreader with the new truck.


Sorry to ramble...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

White long box am/fm radio 4 tires bench seat and an engine is your work truck special. If someone wants more thrills they will most likely order it. Dealer doesn't want to be stuck with a loaded to the tits truck that's just going to sit on his or hers lot and will have to eventually take a hit to sell it. 

I cant see those options you want being avail in a work truck. Work truck is bare bones usually. No info up on GM website?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

2015 2500hd work truck. Doesn't come with any of that, special order is the way to go if you want all that stuff in a wt edition.


----------



## Northwind (Feb 15, 2014)

I think your going to have a hard time finding all of that in a WT. I was looking for the opposite (crank windows, no power locks etc...). There didn't seem to be a lot out there with the incentives they had on the 2500's at the time (2013 & 14). I did find one 4 hours away. Might be better in your area. I did want 3:73, the better tires and snow plow prep. Don't recall seeing any with Bluetooth or heated mirrors. Some had rear defrost.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

May have to look at the chevy LT model for the bluetooth and power mirrors.. The wt doesent even have power extending tow mirrors I don't think


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure if you can get a Z71 in a RC/LB or not...but if you can, DON'T. Mucho modifications for plow mounts.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yeah, my current is a SLE. And it was a stock unit. But, that was 2004 and 10+ years later, things with trucks sure have changed.

I've become so used to the Bluetooth on my G8 that I really miss it while plowing.

I think I will have to end up ordering.

Any further thoughts on 3.73 vs 4.10? This will not be a highway truck, maybe a trip down the shore or something, but mainly a mowing and plowing work only truck. Just concerned with these new 6sp trannys that 4.10 might hinder reverse speed.

What is it specifically in the Z-71 package that makes things hard with the mount. Z-71 back in the day was just slightly better shock absorbers.

As for the mirrors, I want heated (IMO mandatory on a plow truck) as is the rear defrost.

Tire wise....any specific tire better than others? 17/18"? Never really had good luck plowing with an All Terrain. The heavily sipped all seasons are better in snow.

I'd go with Dual Battery and block heater if I ordered. They are both very inexpensive options.

Any worries about roof marker lights leaking (they did on my '90)?


Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I wonder if they could make those wheel wells any more square.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Z71 has skid plates too.

My 2013 has roof lamps, no leaky!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Banksy;1787380 said:


> I wonder if they could make those wheel wells any more square.


Yeah, I'm not 100% sold with the looks, but it's human nature for new models to take time to grow on you. The white truck above that was posted really accentuates the VERY square wheel wells! I hear they use a liner in the rear now, is that a good or bad thing as far as washing up behind them?



SnowGuy73;1787425 said:


> Z71 has skid plates too.
> 
> My 2013 has roof lamps, no leaky!


I don't think I'd order the Z71 unless it gets you something worthwhile that the Snowplow Prep doesn't.

Guess I should make it clear (after looking at some avatars  ) that I have nothing against a white truck, it just seems to be what all the local dealers have. And I have a RED/SPORT RED tradition to maintain!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

TLS;1787512 said:


> Yeah, I'm not 100% sold with the looks, but it's human nature for new models to take time to grow on you. The white truck above that was posted really accentuates the VERY square wheel wells! I hear they use a liner in the rear now, is that a good or bad thing as far as washing up behind them?
> 
> I don't think I'd order the Z71 unless it gets you something worthwhile that the Snowplow Prep doesn't.
> 
> Guess I should make it clear (after looking at some avatars  ) that I have nothing against a white truck, it just seems to be what all the local dealers have. And I have a RED/SPORT RED tradition to maintain!


My 2013 z71, LT2 came with the plow prep package as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I know a few years back you couldn't get the z71 package on the hd trucks, now I guess you can being I have it. 

The one pictures is not the z71 but the dealer I use has nbs 2015 2500hd with the z71 package and the plow prep package as well.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Looks like Z71 includes: 

A special Z71 badge
Rancho Shocks
Transfercase skid plate
Hill decent control (also available as separate package) 

But, on GMC's you need to get the SLE package to get Z71

Not a deal breaker at all.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Oh, on the Chevy's the Z71 has the following. Guess there's a bigger difference between CHEVY and GMC these days:

Z71 Appearance Off-Road Package
This available option includes the following features:

46mm high-pressure gas-charged shocks
A 36mm front stabilizer bar
Off-road jounce bumpers to absorb large suspension inputs
Under body transfer case shield
High-capacity air cleaner
Z71 badge and decals
Unique gauge cluster, lower bumper appearance, interior trim plates and grill design
Brushed metal Z71 door sill plate
Hill descent control 

ON EDIT: 
You already get the HD air cleaner and TransferCase skid plate with the Snowplow prep. So really this is an appearance (badge) and shock absorber package.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

buy a 3/4 ton ford, you'll be happy. With all the recalls there have been on gm cars/trucks I doubt I would buy another one.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

You can get work trucks with power windows and heated back window/mirrors. I have seen them like that up here in Maine


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I need an adjustable torsion bar front suspension to deal with my V-Plow. I'll never drive a FORD. GM boy all my life.

As far as the power windows/locks/defroster, I know you can. Not sure about Bluetooth and remote start yet.


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

As far as the 3:73 vs. the 4:10, I tried to build a 2015 3500 online, and the 3:73 was only available with the duramax, not the gas. I didn't check the 2500's or ask the dealer, though.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I was going to go with the 3500 SRW, but price was a bit higher for only a couple hundred pounds GVWR


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 2012 CC srw 3500hd. WT with heated power mirrors and remote start.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Good to know!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Noticing a few things as I comb over both GMC and Chevy configuration pages....

No Bluetooth or Remote start without going with SLE or LT package ( Which bumps the STARTING price close to or above $40K!!! ) This is REALLY disturbing. These are two options which I thought FOR SURE would be standard in a 2015 truck!! 

Now, that being said, it also looks like you can no longer get the WT package in a GMC anymore. Your two choices are:

Base Sierra level STARTS at $ 35,615
-OR-
Base SLE level STARTS at ...$ 41,210

These are the only two levels unless you go Denali

On the CHEVY side, it's similar but not sure what is different to justify the price difference:

Base WT level STARTS at: $ 35,360
-OR-
Base LT level STARTS at: $ 39,160

So, I guess the $34K 3/4 ton regular cab 4x4 pickup is no longer 

I keep my trucks at minimum for a decade. They are usually low mileage, seeing snowplowing and pulling my lawnmowers around on a 16' trailer. I guess I should get exactly what I want, as I'll be living with it for awhile.

Thanks again for everyone's input! Keep it coming!


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I just ordered a 2015 GMC 3500HD CCSB Dmax WT (or base Sierra, whatever you want to call it, the bottom trim level with rubber floor). Like you I can never find one on the lot that I want. I was able to get Intellilink audio with bluetooth, power windows & locks with remote keyless entry and power adjustable heated camper mirrors. Remote start, navigation, and rear parking assist or camera are not available. You can get that aftermarket cheaper than going up a trim level. The higher trim levels do not offer manual shift transfer case, which I must have, I will not rely on electronics for 4x4. I don't know about rear defrost, but I drive a truck and use the mirrors, not the back window. I've had 2 trucks since 1996 with roof marker lights and never a leak. I personally prefer the lower reverse gear with the Dmax/Allison for controlling the truck while decending steep driveways that I plow. You should be able to sell the truck for at lease $4-5k more if you sell it privately.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Thanks Mr. Jon!

So you _were_ able to get Bluetooth on a Base Sierra? Maybe it's the CC that allows this? The Regular Cab (absolutely mandatory for me because I plow) doesn't get a LOT of things that the EC (double cab now?) and CC's get. I plowed for 15 years with a EC/LB and never realized just how much better it is to plow with a REG cab. There is no way I can go back to a longer wheelbase truck now.

I understand the private vs trade in. While I'm not hiding any issues with the current truck, I'd feel bad if someone local bought it and had issues. To me this may be worth the hit a dealer trade would take. There is also the sales tax benefit. The other thing is I'd love to bang $15K (KBB trade in) off the bottom line of the new truck.

Looks to me like 4.10's are the only choice as well. Just as 3.73's are the only choice for the D/A

I'm also going to take a ride to the BOSS dealer and see if they do any trades.... Wondering if they'd buy my current V-Plow and TGS1100 on trade towards a brand new V-Plow and Spreader? The issue I have is if I remove plow and spreader to do a dealer (Truck only) trade, then I have a plow that I am unable to move.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

TLS;1788827 said:


> Thanks Mr. Jon!
> 
> So you _were_ able to get Bluetooth on a Base Sierra? Maybe it's the CC that allows this? The Regular Cab (absolutely mandatory for me because I plow) doesn't get a LOT of things that the EC (double cab now?) and CC's get. I plowed for 15 years with a EC/LB and never realized just how much better it is to plow with a REG cab. There is no way I can go back to a longer wheelbase truck now.
> 
> ...


Yes bluetooth comes with the $350 upgrade to Intellilink audio. You also need that to plug in an iPod and have it charge as well. I tried it on two trucks on the lot, the one with intellilink charged the ipod via usb port, and the one without intellilink played the music but did not charge when plugged into usb. Don't know what's available with reg cab b/c that's not an option for me. I need room for interior storage (I travel with stuff, just like to be prepared) and 3 kids!
Another tax benefit I got that didn't know about was (at least here in NJ) if you register the truck for 25k lbs. or more, you do not pay sales tax on the vehicle. That saved me 4 grand! And I register it that much anyway b/c I pull a 15k lb. trailer.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't remember seeing the Intellilink. Something tells me this system is not available on REG cab. I would love to have this, so I'll look into it. I'm big into the iPhone and would love better integration. 

In my '09 G8 the bluetooth does a lot, but I need a cable to play music. To have this all integrated and be able to do it all from the factory would be very nice.

I guess the NJ register part is Gross COMBINED. If I did any heavy hauling (trailer wise), I'd absolutely look into the D/A, but I cant justify an extra $9K (for the D/A) as I only tow a 16' trailer with a few mowers on it. Add to that the increased cost of fuel and complexity. For my needs, the LS small block never had me wishing for more power.

Your new truck will be VERY sweet man! Wish you great luck with it (I'm jealous!!)


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

So, since I've last replied, I took a ride to my local Chevy dealership. They had ONE (1) 2015 2500HD pickup. It was WHITE (Bleh) and a Strip-O Work Truck.

I drove it. It drove nice. Interior, even for the WT was MUCH improved over previous models. Even better than my current 2004 SLE. The fit and feel is very stout and really gives the feel of quality.

One thing that REALLY bothered me was visibility. The hood line is VERY high on these trucks. I don't understand this. Maybe it's the huge grill/radiator that is needed to cool the DURAMAX engines? In any event, the hood line, even at the wiper cowl just seems unbelievably and unnecessarily high. I don't see a GMC (what I'll probably go with) hood line being different, but who knows.

I also get the smushed cab feeling that anyone who has sat in a newer Camaro knows about. Windshield is not as tall. It's like someone raised the lower window line (all around the cab), and then had the roof chopped and lowered. I guess this is all in the name of cab structure and aerodynamics. But, still a VERY big difference between 2004 and 2015. Not liked, but not something that I can do anything about but get used to!

This WT model had the standard 4.2" radio and does have bluetooth. Not for the PHONE, but for music streaming from, say, and iPhone. It took me less than 30 seconds to pair and would be a nice feature. I'd use it more than the cassette deck in my 2004!!! xysport

It had the floor 4x4 shifter (don't care for that), that I think ALL WT's come with. This prevents the usage of a full width WeatherTech (Over the Hump) floor liner. I prefer the knob/dial/pushbutton, as there is no linkage or cable to rust/freeze.

So, with all this being said, I think I'm going to go with a GMC SLE package.

SLE gets me:

Bluetooth phone
Remote Start
Power seat
Fog lights
And a host of other things not available on the WT series.

So this morning, I get an add pop up on my Facebook page. It's for a GMC 3500HD (THIRTY-FIVE HUNDRED). I hadn't considered them because in past models and I think maybe even the new 2015's, they de-rate the horsepower from 360 to 322. And in the past, going from 2500HD-3500HD usually meant more money.

So I go and configure a GMC 3500HD 4x4 REG CAB to the EXACT same specifications that I had on the 2500HD series. The starting MSRP of the 3500HD is actually $205 _*cheaper*_ than the 2500HD! So, I'm getting an extra set of leaf springs, and going up to a 11.5" rear axle (10.5 for 2500HD), and increasing GVWR from 9,500 to 10,700lbs, for $205 less!

Then I come to the end and I'm coming in $1050 CHEAPER! payup

This is option to option! I've determined that 18" forged wheels and 265 tires, along with the heated camper mirrors are STANDARD on the 3500.

Does anyone else know what else is different? I cant seem to figure it out, and unless I'm missing something big and obvious, I'll probably go the 3500HD route as it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

The only other difference I have noticed by looking at them on the lot is the receiver hitch is rated at 13k on the 2500 and 20k on the 3500.
My 07 NBS has the raised lower window line and lowered roof and I'm used to it. The camper mirrors help.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yeah, the visibility is just something I'd eventually get used to. It was very noticeable and I was driving my G8 that day, so it wasn't like I was stepping right out if mine and into the new one. I haven't read much about this, but if it's been like this since 2007, that's probably why. 

Interesting about the receiver ratings. They do look very stout, unlike the OEM receiver that came on my 2004. 

Oh, and the HP de-rating is bogus as I've seen SAE Dyno charts and they are simply picking a lower RPM to get the rating. Never had any need for more power with my 300hp 6.0 in my 2004, so no need for me to worry about it.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

My spec sheet says 397 hp 765 lb-ft torque. I believe they only de-rate the cab & chassis models.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yeah, that's for the Duramax. Heaviest I've ever tow would be maybe a 6k pound landscape trailer! No need to spend money on the diesel for me.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

TLS;1791216 said:


> So, since I've last replied, I took a ride to my local Chevy dealership. They had ONE (1) 2015 2500HD pickup. It was WHITE (Bleh) and a Strip-O Work Truck.
> 
> I drove it. It drove nice. Interior, even for the WT was MUCH improved over previous models. Even better than my current 2004 SLE. The fit and feel is very stout and really gives the feel of quality.
> 
> ...


We found the same thing when we where ordering the express van was cheaper to get the 3500 than the 2500 and upgrade to the bigger engine plus you get all the suspension upgrades for cheaper.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

There is one option that I can't order for a GMC, but it's a rather inexpensive option on the Chevy. Cargo box LED LIGHTING. It's only $60 and would really come in handy loading salt on a dark snowy night. I know I could always add one of my own, but having it from the factory with the harness built in to come one with, I guess, the in dash cargo light switch would be very nice. Can't find it on a GMC.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

LED cargo box lighting is included in the Sierra Convenience Package


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Duh---> ME haha

Thanks!

I get separating GMC and Chevy as being different but the same, but it's unbelievable how difficult it is to get things exactly apple to apple between these two!


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

TLS;1791280 said:


> Yeah, the visibility is just something I'd eventually get used to. It was very noticeable and I was driving my G8 that day, so it wasn't like I was stepping right out if mine and into the new one. I haven't read much about this, but if it's been like this since 2007, that's probably why.
> 
> Interesting about the receiver ratings. They do look very stout, unlike the OEM receiver that came on my 2004.
> 
> Oh, and the HP de-rating is bogus as I've seen SAE Dyno charts and they are simply picking a lower RPM to get the rating. Never had any need for more power with my 300hp 6.0 in my 2004, so no need for me to worry about it.


I was wrong about the receiver ratings. My 3500hd ccsb came in yesterday and the receiver is rated at 13k. Turns out 2500/3500 8' bed receiver is 20k and 2500/3500 6.5' bed receiver is 13k. I looked at both and the 6.5' bed receiver is shorter. Now I have to decide if I should upgrade to an aftermarket receiver.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Good to know. 

I haven't decided what to do yet. May go another year and see what happens. 

Since this time I installed a new rear bumper and removed the BOSS receiver hitch and put the brand new factory hitch I had in the shop attic back on. Had it detailed and it's looking real good!!!

Getting the BOSS receiver blasted and powder coated while it's off. 

$40+K is a lot to spend on a truck that I only put a few thousand miles on a year. 

Have to see how the summer goes.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

most definitely get the 3500 boss just bought a new gmc 3500 d max yes the hood line is tall along with the rear tailgate i had fun trying to hook up the trailer....lol and the cab is smalllll and its tall and awkward to get into


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;1802961 said:


> most definitely get the 3500 boss just bought a new gmc 3500 d max yes the hood line is tall along with the rear tailgate i had fun trying to hook up the trailer....lol and the cab is smalllll and its tall and awkward to get into


Adding to the fleet or replacing the Ford?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yeah, the 3500 SRW just seems like a no brainier. The 11.5" rear axle is worth it alone!


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

I just ordered a new 15 I have an 11 I bought got everything I wanted but took so long to find if you order you can get what u want and a fair dealer won't rip you off but will make money. I bought off greenwood v
Chevy in austintown Ohio Jim Timko was my salesman. Nice dealership


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a 2012 chevy 2500hd w/t 4x4 with 4.10 locking rear end pw pl power mirriors ac i took the factory radio out and added alphine system with spray in bedliner i think i paid 33k in change


----------

